# Bob Sykes (GB Side) 7/31/09



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Konz and I went to Sykes with his cousin and a few others met us there little later. Fished from about 7pm-1am. Totals were 1 small shark, 1 flounder, 2 bluefish, 2 undersized specs, 1 big sailcat and few small ones. Lost a couple of keeper sized snapper, but overall pretty slow.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I've been doing pretty good wirh the snapper on the beach side


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

At least ya'll didn't get skunked ! Are ya'll going back out tonight?? It was storming out where I live so I stayed at the house!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the report!!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds like you at least had Fun, Maybe not what you were looking for by Hey You Got To Fish,and spend time with some friends and Family That's what it's all about ,Thanks for the report:letsdrink


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

Hope I'm not asking a stupid question, but are ya'll catching any red snapper or just black snapper? I've fished the Pensacola side a good bit and have never caught a snapper, but I think I've heard of people catching black snapper on the GB side.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *redfishin'JR (8/1/2009)*Hope I'm not asking a stupid question, but are ya'll catching any red snapper or just black snapper? I've fished the Pensacola side a good bit and have never caught a snapper, but I think I've heard of people catching black snapper on the GB side.


Just the black snapper (aka, gray or mangrove)- no red snapper. Have caught several grouper there though... I think the biggest was ~12". Guess they gotta grow up somewhere lol.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah it was a slow night but I had a great time. Going to give it another try this Friday more than liekly.


----------

